# How do you mix hot mud?



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I am trying to use some hot mud for repairs, but I don't know how to mix it. I take an orange bucket and put some water in. Then I gradually stir in the powder with a 5 inch knife. I let it sit for a little bit and then stir in a little more water just like the directions say. No matter how much I stir, I always have lumps! And I get little orange plastic shavings from the bucket mixed in the mud. I could use a power mixer and a metal bucket I suppose... But that just seems like complete overkill. Or maybe it isn't. I dunno. What is the proper way to do this?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

please define ' hot mud ' :huh:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Knife is not a good choice for mixing. You need to use something that does not have sharp edges. I add water to the powder myself to avoid the lumps.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Use a wooden paint stick instead of the sharp knife.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

pls define ' 5" knife ' - 5" wide OR 5" blade length ? :huh:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

stadry said:


> please define ' hot mud ' :huh:


Hot mud: Setting type joint compound that comes as a powder. Hardens by way of a chemical curing process when you add water. 

Regular mud just comes wet in a bucket and it hardens as the water evaporates out.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

stadry said:


> pls define ' 5" knife ' - 5" wide OR 5" blade length ? :huh:


5" wide. I just use the same taping knife that I use to put the mud on the wall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For small batches,mix it in your pan using a 6" (or 5") blade--you will have no trouble squashing out the lumps against the side of the pan---

For large batches--a drill and drywall mixer paddle works well---

Nothing good will come from 'letting it sit and remixing'---just mix it and get to work.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Just mix it in your taping pan, chances are you won't be fast enough to use more than that before it sets up.
I put about 1/2" of water in the pan first than add powder make it a little runny it will be easier to mix. than let it set for a minute before using it to let the chemical reaction to start
You should only use hot mud on your taping and fill coat and bucket mud for your finish coat, so when you mix the hot mud it doesn't have to mixed perfect like bucket mud.once you mix a couple you will get the system mix down
I seen a taper use an electric blender like the old egg beater kind with the 2 beaters before


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Be careful making it runny if it's too thin it will be brittle when it dries and will crack pretty easy. Quick tip: If you mix it in your mud pan get one of those cheap plastic mud pans. When your done let the mud dry in the pan, then twist it like an ice cube tray, the dried mud will fall out.

Almost as soon as water touches hot mud the chemical reaction starts so not a good idea to let it set even for a couple minutes then adding more. I have always just used my taping knife to mix, just keep mashing against the side of the pan. Oh yea get a different bucket if your getting chips from your bucket just using a knife to mix there is something wrong with that bucket.

There are some videos on you tube USG has one on mixing hot mud these may help.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

with a mixer of course :laughing:

but on topic of hot mud, i would like to see a product that goes on wall like reg mud, then you mist it with water and that starts the reaction. this so you dont have to rush from mixing to use. ok you chemies, start engineering it.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I put this video together to show the easiest and most consistent way to mix hot mud. Good luck! :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmClZXCCEOw


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Be careful making it runny if it's too thin it will be brittle when it dries and will crack pretty easy. Quick tip: If you mix it in your mud pan get one of those cheap plastic mud pans. When your done let the mud dry in the pan, then twist it like an ice cube tray, the dried mud will fall out.
> 
> Almost as soon as water touches hot mud the chemical reaction starts so not a good idea to let it set even for a couple minutes then adding more. I have always just used my taping knife to mix, just keep mashing against the side of the pan. Oh yea get a different bucket if your getting chips from your bucket just using a knife to mix there is something wrong with that bucket.
> 
> There are some videos on you tube USG has one on mixing hot mud these may help.


I thought at one time I read on the bag it says to let set for one minute before you start using


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

concrete_joe said:


> with a mixer of course :laughing:
> 
> but on topic of hot mud, i would like to see a product that goes on wall like reg mud, then you mist it with water and that starts the reaction. this so you dont have to rush from mixing to use. ok you chemies, start engineering it.


You can get 120 hot mud if you can't run a pan in that time you need to use bucket mud


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Different powders need time to slake or set and then re mix. Hot mud is a little different because of the relativly short set up times. For instances if you mix and and let it set a minute and it's a little too thick and you add more water and let it set again or it's too thin and you add more powder. Or if you mix with warm water which shortens the time, you get the point. And usually by the time you get your stuff ready and start to put it on the wall a minute has passed so your good to go.

Disregard all the above if your using 5 minute mud. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Different powders need time to slake or set and then re mix. Hot mud is a little different because of the relativly short set up times. For instances if you mix and and let it set a minute and it's a little too thick and you add more water and let it set again or it's too thin and you add more powder. Or if you mix with warm water which shortens the time, you get the point. And usually by the time you get your stuff ready and start to put it on the wall a minute has passed so your good to go.
> 
> Disregard all the above if your using 5 minute mud. :laughing::whistling2:


Agreed. 
It's also best to have everything (tools, tape, ladders ect...) ready to go and in place before mixing the hot mud up. That way you can just start mudding. :thumbsup:

For 5 minute- Just mix once and go!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Be careful making it runny if it's too thin it will be brittle when it dries and will crack pretty easy. Quick tip: If you mix it in your mud pan get one of those cheap plastic mud pans. When your done let the mud dry in the pan, then twist it like an ice cube tray, the dried mud will fall out.
> 
> Almost as soon as water touches hot mud the chemical reaction starts so not a good idea to let it set even for a couple minutes then adding more. I have always just used my taping knife to mix, just keep mashing against the side of the pan. Oh yea get a different bucket if your getting chips from your bucket just using a knife to mix there is something wrong with that bucket.
> 
> There are some videos on you tube USG has one on mixing hot mud these may help.


No, I meant to make it runny when your first mixing it up to keep it from caking up on the bottom. than add some more powder to thickin it up


----------

